# Ladders?



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone else have a tiel who CANNOT figure out how to use a ladder? She'll actually climb up the bars of her cage in order to sit on the top rung of the ladder, no matter where it's placed. Inside or out, she just sits on the top and won't climb up or down it.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

its the way cockatiels are some now how some dont thats exactly wat happens with my cockatiels


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL... i've never seen a tiel do that. 
my dude has always just used it normally. stepping on each rung and using his beak for pull and balance.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Nibbler was completely uninterested in ladders until he saw Colbie use one...


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

I tease her about it because it would make getting down to her foraging tray a thousand times easier, but instead she circles around her cage to her lowest perch, flips upside down, climbs down the bars head first, and ends up falling off the last bar into her dish. But whatever, if that's the way she feels is best...


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I know my tiel can use ladder cuz I've seen her do it but she prefers to walk up the side of the cage. I think maybe it's more comfortable for her.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe try flipping the ladder so it is (securely ) like monkey bars?


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy only tried ladders once I attached millet to one. He tried hanging upside gown from the top to reach the millet but he fell off (*snigger*) so then he learnt to climb down the rungs to get the millet.
Now he can use his ladder both ways - we are very proud of him


----------

